# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  میخوام 9اسفند شروع کنم اما نمیدونم تو 3 ماه چطور درساروبخونم...:(

## shadab shariati

سلام
من شنبه میخوام ب امیدخدا شروع کنم.. امروز بالاخره !! ب این نتیجه رسیدم ک دیگه واقعا نمیخوام و نمیتونم یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم 3 ماه خیلی بهتر از 1سال وسه ماه.....درسته ک دیگه زیر 5000از الان احتمالش کمه ولی10000م بشم خوبه حدقلش بعدکنکور زیاد حسرت نمیخورم و عذاب وجدانم کمتره..... اما خیلی سوالا دارم ک ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید ثواب داره :Yahoo (1):  دعاتون میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
خیلی سوالا دارم یکیش اینکه: پایه م خوبه(معدلم 19/15) پیشم خیلی ضعیفه بنظرتون اول پیش بخونم یا پایه؟؟؟ واینکه فکر نمیکنم برسم همه مطالبو بخونم ب نظرتون کدوم قسمتا رو از کدوم درسا حذف کنم؟؟؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

شنبه چرا خو ؟

امروز چشه مگه ؟

----------


## shadab shariati

> شنبه چرا خو ؟
> 
> امروز چشه مگه ؟


خب واسه همین تاپیک زدم دیگه....!نمیدونم از کجاشروع کنم وچطوربخونم 2 روز رو ب برنامه ریزی و مشاوره گرفتن اختصاص دادم حالا اگه شد فردا میخونم

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

بايد جيب رو شل كني و اين سه ماه رو خصوصي بگيري واسه پيش واز دبيرا خوب و با تجربه استفاده كني اگه واست مقدوره  چون خيلي تاثير داره چون پايت كه خوبه و فقط بايد يه يادآوري كني و شروع كني تست زدن  سعي كن اين سه ماه رو هم يه جايي باشي كه بتوني خوب تمركز كني چون وقت نيست و پيشنهاد من اينه كه از صبح تا ظهر بري كتابخونه و اگه نميتوني خصوصي بگيري  بعد از ظهر برو يه آموزشگاه خوب ولي راجع بهش تحقيق كن  بعدشم تو اين سه ماه ميتوني تا زير 1000 هم بياي چرا شكست نفسي ميكني خواهر؟

----------


## Takfir

یک فرمولی داره بسیااااار راحت!

تعداد مباحث تقسیم بر تعداد هفته های باقی مانده!

----------


## shadab shariati

> بايد جيب رو شل كني و اين سه ماه رو خصوصي بگيري واسه پيش واز دبيرا خوب و با تجربه استفاده كني اگه واست مقدوره  چون خيلي تاثير داره چون پايت كه خوبه و فقط بايد يه يادآوري كني و شروع كني تست زدن  سعي كن اين سه ماه رو هم يه جايي باشي كه بتوني خوب تمركز كني چون وقت نيست و پيشنهاد من اينه كه از صبح تا ظهر بري كتابخونه و اگه نميتوني خصوصي بگيري  بعد از ظهر برو يه آموزشگاه خوب ولي راجع بهش تحقيق كن  بعدشم تو اين سه ماه ميتوني تا زير 1000 هم بياي چرا شكست نفسي ميكني خواهر؟


ممنون ولی سوالم چیز دیگه بود 
نیازی ب معلم خصوصی نیست خودم میتونم بخونم ولی نمیدونم چجوری.... :Yahoo (2):  اینکه چه قسمتایی رو بخونم و چجوری؟اول پیش بخونم یا پایه؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## shadab shariati

بقیه دوستانم راهنمایی کنن لطفا

----------


## JoKeR

فقط پایه رو بخون پیش و رو ولش... در مدت باقی مانده اگه رو پایه کار کنی حدود 50% هر درس رو شاید بتونی بزنی ( درسای مثل عربی رو 50 به بالا)

فیزیک پیش فصل سنماتیک رو من سه هفتست فقط تو دو صفحشم نه اینکه *** باشما ... درسش یکم گنگ  :Y (471): 


در ضمن من کلاس خصوصی هر روز میرم و نه تنها کمک کننده نبوده بلکه خیلی هم وقتم رو گرفته....

----------


## shadab shariati

> فقط پایه رو بخون پیش و رو ولش... در مدت باقی مانده اگه رو پایه کار کنی حدود 50% هر درس رو شاید بتونی بزنی ( درسای مثل عربی رو 50 به بالا)
> 
> فیزیک پیش فصل سنماتیک رو من سه هفتست فقط تو دو صفحشم نه اینکه *** باشما ... درسش یکم گنگ 
> 
> 
> در ضمن من کلاس خصوصی هر روز میرم و نه تنها کمک کننده نبوده بلکه خیلی هم وقتم رو گرفته....


فقط پایه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): یعنی کاردرستیه؟؟؟؟؟!!! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Dr

به نکات زیر توجه شود!
1- تو هیچ درسی به معلم خصوصی نیازی نیست.
2- نقاط قوت خود را حفظ کنید.
3- در درس هایی مثل ریاضی، فیزیک، دین و زندگی(!) و ادبیات میشه مباحث خاص رو انتخاب کرد و خوند! ولی تو زیست، شیمی، زبان انگلیسی، عربی باید به همه ی مباحث تسلط کافی داشت چون بیشتر سوالات آنها ترکیبی اند.
4- البته شیمی رو اگه میخوای کلش رو نخونی پایه رو بخون.

----------


## shadab shariati

کلا چند %از پایه میاد چند %از پیش؟؟!!اخر من نفهمیدم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> فقط پایه رو بخون پیش و رو ولش... در مدت باقی مانده اگه رو پایه کار کنی حدود 50% هر درس رو شاید بتونی بزنی ( درسای مثل عربی رو 50 به بالا)
> 
> فیزیک پیش فصل سنماتیک رو من سه هفتست فقط تو دو صفحشم نه اینکه *** باشما ... درسش یکم گنگ 
> 
> 
> در ضمن من کلاس خصوصی هر روز میرم و نه تنها کمک کننده نبوده بلکه خیلی هم وقتم رو گرفته....


ببخشید اینجوری میگم ولی شما شاید از لحاظ فهم مشکل داری که رو 2 صفحه موندی اتفاقا سینماتیک دینامیک از بیرون سختن ولی اگه بفهمی خیلی اسونه و میشه تستاشو زد فهمیدنش هم به نظر من حداکثر 10 جلسه 2 ساعته بخوان رو هم که راحت بشه جمعش کرد این 2 تا مبحث!!

----------


## JoKeR

> فقط پایه؟؟؟؟یعنی کاردرستیه؟؟؟؟؟!!!


 میخواستم نظر خلاقانه بدم....

درسای ریاضی ... فیزیک و شیمی پیش بسیار سنگینن و نمیشه در مدت باقی مونده هم خوندشون و هم تست زد.....

ی بار از اول پایه رو بخون و تستاش رو کامل بزن حالا اگه وقت موند یه چیزاییم از پیش بخون.

زمین شناسی رو لزومی نداره بخونی چه پیش چه سوم.


فیزیک هم اگه رسیدی ترم دومش رو بخون به نسبت آسون تره.

----------


## Mohammad. N

> به نکات زیر توجه شود!
> 1- تو هیچ درسی به معلم خصوصی نیازی نیست.
> 2- نقاط قوت خود را حفظ کنید.
> 3- در درس هایی مثل ریاضی، فیزیک، دین و زندگی(!) و ادبیات میشه مباحث خاص رو انتخاب کرد و خوند! ولی تو زیست، شیمی، زبان انگلیسی، عربی باید به همه ی مباحث تسلط کافی داشت چون بیشتر سوالات آنها ترکیبی اند.
> 4- البته شیمی رو اگه میخوای کلش رو نخونی پایه رو بخون.


اره کلاس نمیخواد ولی به نظرم تنها درسی که باید حتما بری کلاس که بشه تو 3 ما 30 40% زد ریاضی

----------


## niloojoon

چرا کامل پیش و پایه رو داری تفکیک میکنی آخه، فیزیک پیش دو به این آسونی، لازم نیست کل پیش رو حذف کنی بشین ببین کدوماش برات خیلی سنگین و وقت گیره فقط اونارو حذف کن، البته من کلا با حذف موافق نیستم اما اگه میبینی مثلا ممکنه با خوندن 1. مبحثی خیلی وقتت گرفته شه و نتیجه چندانی نداشته باشه خب حذفش کن

----------


## helix

اااا.....شاداب تویی؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
هانی ام ...ته کلاس :Yahoo (20): 
بابا تو که درس خون بودی :Yahoo (76): 
چندان هم صفر صفرنیستی...وضعتم بدتر از من نیست که
حالا سوال داشتی بیا پ.خ بت میکم عزیزم

----------


## shadab shariati

> اااا.....شاداب تویی؟؟؟؟
> هانی ام ...ته کلاس
> بابا تو که درس خون بودی
> چندان هم صفر صفرنیستی...وضعتم بدتر از من نیست که
> حالا سوال داشتی بیا پ.خ بت میکم عزیزم


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): اااااااااااا هانیه توییی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخ جل الخالق!!!!!باورم نمیشه فندق خودتی؟؟؟
حالا اینجارواسپمکده نکنم بزابیام پ خ ...
پ توم موندی پشت کنکور؟میخونی؟؟؟؟
من هنوز شروع نکردم تو دوراهیه خوندن و نخوندنم.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## helix

> اااااااااااا هانیه توییی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخ جل الخالق!!!!!باورم نمیشه فندق خودتی؟؟؟
> حالا اینجارواسپمکده نکنم بزابیام پ خ ...
> پ توم موندی پشت کنکور؟میخونی؟؟؟؟
> من هنوز شروع نکردم تو دوراهیه خوندن و نخوندنم....


 :Yahoo (20): ینی عاشق خودمونم که ادم نمیشیم :Yahoo (20): 
منم یه مدت میخوندم 2-3مشکلات بد سر راهم اومد دوباره دارم شروع میکنم
هنوز 3ماه خوندن بهتر از یه سال موندنه...
ببین عمومیاتو بالا بزنم بقیشم برات تو پ.خ میگم فردایی وقتی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## JoKeR

> عزیزم بمب اتم هم بترکونی اثر نداره! تا کسی خودش نخواد ما اینجا تا صبح هم فلسفه بچینیم آب از آب نمیخوره تکون!
> 
> این حرفایی که تو میزنی رو من شش ماه پیش میزدم!


این شاداب جووونه به آیندش فکر نمیکنه من و تو سنی ازمون گذشته دو سه تا پیرهن بیشتر پاره کردیم...باید راهنماییش کنیم...
آخرین راهی که برام گذاشته اینکه دستو پاشو ببندیم بندازیمش تو یه اتاق یه هوار کتاب رو سرش خالی کنیم بلکه از سر زور درس خوند...
نه خدایی راه دیگه ای هست؟


در ضمن این حرفایی که تو شش ماه پیش میزدی من در 4 سالگی در حین دکتر باز با دختر همسایه میزدم...همچینم جلو نیستیا..

----------


## helix

:Yahoo (20): 
بابا من خودم شادابو میارم تو راه :Yahoo (20): 
شاداب میخونه...درسشم خوبه فقط شکست نفسی میکنه

----------


## Parloo

*امروز 15 اسفند شد ، شروع کردین ؟!

یه پیشنهاد ؛ از 1 فروردین شروع کنیم بهتره ؛
هم اول سالِ
 هم اول بهارِ
 هم شنبه ست :yahoo (94):
*
========================

*جدا از شوخی ؛ بخون 

به اواسط اردیبهشت فکرکن ؛ اونموقع میگی چرا از اسفند شروع نکردم !؟ 
الان وضعیت خوبی نداری؟!
2 ماه دیگه حسرت همین وضعیتو میخوری !

فکر میکنی عقبی ؟! 
پس حتما یه نگاهی به میانگین درصدها بنداز تا ببینی چه خبره !


*

----------


## javadfathi

سلام دوستان

یه سوال
90 روز مونده به کنکور

من نمیگم نخوندم
خوندم اما بیش از حد کم

میخوام بدونم میشه تو این نود روز رتبه 2900 تا 3000 منطقه رو کسب کرد یا نه ؟؟

خواهش میکنم کمک کنید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## shadab shariati

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال
> 90 روز مونده به کنکور
> 
> من نمیگم نخوندم
> خوندم اما بیش از حد کم
> 
> میخوام بدونم میشه تو این نود روز رتبه 2900 تا 3000 منطقه رو کسب کرد یا نه ؟؟
> ...


خب بستگی ب معدلتون واینکه بیستون چطوره واز این ب بعد چطوربخونید داره.....ما که این اطلاعات رو راجب شما نداریم.....!!

----------


## sama

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال
> 90 روز مونده به کنکور
> 
> من نمیگم نخوندم
> خوندم اما بیش از حد کم
> 
> میخوام بدونم میشه تو این نود روز رتبه 2900 تا 3000 منطقه رو کسب کرد یا نه ؟؟
> ...


هر چند نباید اینجا مطرح میکردین !
ولی خب برادر من کی اینجا شما رو میشناسه که به شما جواب آره یا نه بده ؟!
پایه تحصیلیتون ؛ معدلتون ؛ استعدادتون ؛ میزان خوندنتون ؛ این خیلی کم یعنی دقیقا چقدر ؛ و اینکه شما از همونایی که خوندی تا چه حد میتونی پاسخگوی سوالات اون قسمت باشی در کنکور ؟!
کسی نمیتونه بگه ... شما خودت باید بررسی کنی ...
اما خب بالفرض که نشه ... میخوای چیکار کنی این مدت تا روز کنکور ؟ کار دیگه ای داری مگه ؟
پس بشین بخون ... شد؛ شد ! نشدم ، نشد دیگه!
چیزی رو از دست نمیدی که ...

----------


## Parloo

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال
> 90 روز مونده به کنکور
> 
> من نمیگم نخوندم
> خوندم اما بیش از حد کم
> 
> میخوام بدونم میشه تو این نود روز رتبه 2900 تا 3000 منطقه رو کسب کرد یا نه ؟؟
> ...


*98 روز مونده 

میشه ، 

اینم که میگی کم خوندی یجور تلقین بخاطر کم تست زدن هست !
من زیست پیش رو بدون تست خوندم ؛ همه ش فکر میکنم هیچیش
یادم نیست ، ولی وقتی تفریحی یه تست میزنم ، جوابشو که میخونم 
میبینم بلدم ؛ فقط مرور و تست زیاد لازمه !

امید الکی نمیدم ؛ مطمئن باش با زیاد تست زدن میتونی زیر 2000 بیاری ، شک نکن ،* :Yahoo (106):

----------


## shadab shariati

بچه ها میدونم خیلی اذیتتون کردم این مدت واقعا معذرت میخوام :Y (568): 
خودمم میدونم عاقلانه ترین کار 3ماه خوندن ورفتنه هاااا....!!ولی انقدمدت زیادیه  نخوندم  وحس میکنم همه چیز یادم رفته که یه جورایی دلزده شدم ومیترسم که شروع کنم.... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Parloo

*یــــه سوال رفقا ؛

واسه فیزیک پایه ، چه مباحثی آسون و روون تره ؟!

خواهشا با اطلاعات موثق ، موسق ، موثغ ، موسغ بگین ؟* :Yahoo (76):  (تست املائـ )

----------


## Takfir

> *یــــه سوال رفقا ؛
> 
> واسه فیزیک پایه ، چه مباحثی آسون و روون تره ؟!
> 
> خواهشا با اطلاعات موثق ، موسق ، موثغ ، موسغ بگین ؟* (تست املائـ )


* داش تکفیر آچار فرانسه!*
  سلام میشه لطفا مباحث آسون فیزیک کنکور رو که میشه راحت تر بهشون پاسخ داد رو واسم بگین؟


    ۱۰ اسفند ۹۳، ۱۹:۱۵:۰۱
 پاسخ: 

 این فصلا شامل:   نور و آینه و عدسی - بردار - ترمودینامیک (رشته ریاضی) -  الکتریسیته ساکن - صوت - الکترومغناطیس - فیزیک اتمی و جدید   میشن
که در مجموع برای کنکور تجربی حدودا ۹-۱۰ سوال یعنی ۳۰تا۳۳ % رو به همراه داره

برای کار کردن این فصل ها بعد از خوندن یک جزوه ی خوب، تست های کنکور های حداقل ۷سال گذشته - به غیر از تست های ۹۳ - داخل و خارج زده میشه و بطور کاملم رفع اشکال میشه

مرحله ی اول باید بطور کامل به تسلط رسیده باشه تا وارد مرحله ی دوم بشیم

فصل های مرحله ی بعد: گرما و قانون گازها - فشار و چگالی - القا و مغناطیس - نوسان - موج مکانیکی
۹سوال و ۳۰درصد

باز هم روش قبلی روشون اجرا میشه

در مجموع ۶۰الی۶۳ % رو خوندید که انشاالله به ۵۰ درصدش پاسخ صحیح میدید


فصول باقیمونده هم که احتمال بسیار زیاد کلا سراغشون نمیریم


اما چندتا نکته:

1- هدف اصلی ما در ابتدا تسلط در مرحله ی اول هستش، نمیگم خیلی دیگه  خوندنشو کش بدید ولی تا واقعا به اون حد مد نظر نرسیدید وارد مرحله ی بعدی  نشید

2- حتما نباید تمامی فصل های مرحله دوم رو کامل کار کنید، میتونید چندتاشو کلا کنار بذارید

3- میتونید قبل از شروع با توجه به علاقه و شناختی که از خودتون دارید، جای  فصل هارو تغییر بدید، این مرحله بندی ای که من کردم یه چیز کلی با توجه به  اکثریت دانش آموزا بود، پس اجباری به اجرای جزئیات نیست

4- مزیت اصلی این برنامه، ریسک بسیار پایینشه، یعنی شما در سال کنکور  وقتتونو صرف تمامی بخش ها نمیکنید و تمرکزتونو فقط روی چند فصل خاص  میذارید، از طرفی روی این چند فصل تسلط کامل پیدا میکنید و سر کنکور با  توجه به اینکه میتونید وقت بخش های حذف شده رو هم ذخیره کنید، احتمال بسیار  بسیار زیاد سوالات رو به درستی پاسخ میدید 


منبع: استراتژی مطالعه!

----------


## Parloo

> بچه ها میدونم خیلی اذیتتون کردم این مدت واقعا معذرت میخوام
> خودمم میدونم عاقلانه ترین کار 3ماه خوندن ورفتنه هاااا....!!ولی انقدمدت زیادیه  نخوندم  وحس میکنم همه چیز یادم رفته که یه جورایی دلزده شدم ومیترسم که شروع کنم....


*از چی میترسی ؟!
پاشو واسه آیندت بجنگ

اگه وقت کردی فیلم Lucy رو ببین !*  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Parloo

> * داش تکفیر آچار فرانسه!*
>   سلام میشه لطفا مباحث آسون فیزیک کنکور رو که میشه راحت تر بهشون پاسخ داد رو واسم بگین؟
> 
> 
>  این فصلا شامل:   نور و آینه و عدسی - بردار - ترمودینامیک (رشته ریاضی) -  الکتریسیته ساکن - صوت - الکترومغناطیس - فیزیک اتمی و جدید   میشن
> که در مجموع برای کنکور تجربی حدودا ۹-۱۰ سوال یعنی ۳۰تا۳۳ % رو به همراه داره
> 
> برای کار کردن این فصل ها بعد از خوندن یک جزوه ی خوب، تست های کنکور های حداقل ۷سال گذشته - به غیر از تست های ۹۳ - داخل و خارج زده میشه و بطور کاملم رفع اشکال میشه
> 
> ...


*داش حسن یه دونه باشه 

الکتریسیته و مغناطیس واقعا آسونن ؟!  کاش زودتر میفهمیدم !

خدا کمک کنه به 13 تا تست قانع ام ؛ فعلا 6 تاش ردیف شده 

ممنون*

----------


## Ali.psy

مغناطیس والکترسیته ساکن اسونن.عیب نداره ایشالا از الان به بعد بهترم میشی

----------


## Dr_Honey

> *یــــه سوال رفقا ؛
> 
> واسه فیزیک پایه ، چه مباحثی آسون و روون تره ؟!
> 
> خواهشا با اطلاعات موثق ، موسق ، موثغ ، موسغ بگین ؟* (تست املائـ )


من خودم نور ، ویژگی ماده ، قانون گازها ، مغناطیس و القا کار می کنم ،از رو گاج بخونی و تست بزنی خیلی آسون تر میشه برات

----------


## shadab shariati

فردا ایشالا شروع میکنم:yahoo (1):

----------


## Parloo

> فردا ایشالا شروع میکنم:yahoo (1):


*آفـــــــــــرین 
*

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> فردا ایشالا شروع میکنم:yahoo (1):


دیگه شروع کردی فقط تمرکز رو بزار رو درس و فقط درس بخون

عید نوروز رو به خودت حروم کن و فقط فقط بچس به درس چون 3 ماه بیشتر نمونده

ایشالله که بهترین نتیجه ممکن میگیری و دل ما رو هم شاد میکنی

----------


## Parloo

*
منم از همین تریبون  از همگی خدافظی میکنم

به امید موفقیت

لطفا این پست پاک نکنین

ممنون

*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

قابل توجه بعضیا ...

----------


## Farzad 96

این مدلیشی ندیده بودم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  فتبارک الله احسن الخالقین

فکر کنم تا اون موقع نمی دونستن کنکور دارن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------

